# Quoting Programs



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone using any quoting programs, if so what's the best bang for your buck, if not how do you quote jobs?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine is free and available in my signature.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's what our customers have to say about Fast Accurate Bids. https://www.fastaccuratebids.com/reviews/

We offer a 30 Day Free Trial so that you can check it out for yourself.


----------



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks I'll take a look at both of them!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We also have a version in Printavo as well


----------



## hoxie (Nov 3, 2012)

lvprinting: I'm very interested in your Mac version of this. Any idea on when that will be out?
Thanks!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

hoxie said:


> lvprinting: I'm very interested in your Mac version of this. Any idea on when that will be out?
> Thanks!


Working on it now and I think it's almost ready!


----------



## SayWord (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone have any other programs or sites to recommend? Also searching for complete quoting system

Sent from my SGP311 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been using an Excel spreadsheet to do mine for many years. I have it set up with each estimate on its own row and columns labeled "customer" "description" "quantity" "screen charge" "garment price including markup" "front print' "back print" and "misc" (for any other charges (delivery, XXL sizes, etc.) All the formulas are programmed in the cells so that when I fill them in the total price is automatically added up. Then I have additional cells for "price per piece" "additionals on same press run" "state tax" "county tax" "city tax" and "total including tax." I can do an estimate in about 15 seconds, even while I have the customer on the phone. Since all the estimates are on one spreadsheet, it's easy to use the search command to find any one I need.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I just use a cheap program called "My invoices & Estimates" It's certainly NOT geared for the screen print industry but it works for me


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

BTW it also keeps track of my inventory


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If anyone wants to try the Excel spreadsheet, here is a blank version that you can download. I filled in line 3 with a sample estimate. You will need to change the formulas in the tax cells to your local tax percentages. Let me know if you need help doing this


----------



## SayWord (Feb 19, 2015)

Ripcord said:


> If anyone wants to try the Excel spreadsheet, here is a blank version that you can download. I filled in line 3 with a sample estimate. You will need to change the formulas in the tax cells to your local tax percentages. Let me know if you need help doing this


Hey Ripcord. When I saw your first post I was going to send you a PM to ask if it was possible to take a look at that but you beat me to it! Unfortunately the download link does not seem to work.. I'll be sending you a PM with my email if you could send it by email that would be great !!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

SayWord said:


> Hey Ripcord. When I saw your first post I was going to send you a PM to ask if it was possible to take a look at that but you beat me to it! Unfortunately the download link does not seem to work.. I'll be sending you a PM with my email if you could send it by email that would be great !!


It doesn't work for me either. Maybe you can't attach an Excel file. If anybody else would like it let me know.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Ripcord, I got an error also when I tried to download your file.


----------

